# I want a woman



## Russianer

Phrase "I want a woman:"
is it correct to say: 我希望有一個女人 ?
Pronunciation is it correct: woxiwang you yigenuren (?) 

Or it is possible to say:
我希有女 ?
woxi you nu?


----------



## Skatinginbc

我要个女人 "I want a woman"
我希望有一個女人...."I hope there is a woman...." (Incomplete sentence).


Russianer said:


> Or it is possible to say: 我希有女?


No. It sounds like Classical Chinese mixed with Modern Chinese, not in a good way (Note: The phrase 有女 reminds me of 殷尧藩《汉宫词》：霍家*有女*字成君，年少教人著绣裙).


----------



## colum4

Russianer said:


> Phrase "I want a woman:"
> is it correct to say: 我希望有一個女人 ?
> Pronunciation is it correct: woxiwang you yigenuren (?)
> 
> Or it is possible to say:
> 我希有女 ?
> woxi you nu?



"我希望有一个女人”  

”我希有女“     but in my opinion，you could try to say ”我希有女“ when you are kidding with your friends，in that case ，”我希有女“ can be considered  a simple form，for reference only。

“wo xi wang you yi ge nǚ ren” is correct pronunciation in Hanyu Pinyin; when you type “我希望有一个女人” with a computer，you need to change the spelling of “nǚ” to “nv”，that
is to say，“ǚ” is replaced by “v” .

PS: If there is any mistake or anything unsuitable in my sentences，feel free to ponit it/them out.


----------



## SuperXW

I agree with skatinginbc. In addition, I think 我希望有一个女人 could mean “I want a woman” in some very particular context.


----------



## mimibuda

Yes. I think both express the same idea.
however, 
'I want something' is more direct and expressive.
 I wish/hope I have something (我希望有一個女人) is less.


----------



## SuperXW

我希望有一個女人 literally means "I hope there is a woman"

I want a woman: 我希有女 No...Not only a classic-modern mix-up, but also ambiguous because 女 often mean "daughter" by itself.  

But you may say:
我要女人！！！
...if you are really that desperate.


----------



## stevenst

I would translate "I want a woman" into 我想要個女人.


----------



## Youngfun

I guess I don't understand these kind of sentences correctly.

I would understand 我希望有个女人 = 我希望(我)有个女人 -> I wish I had a woman.


----------



## tarlou

Youngfun said:


> I would understand 我希望有个女人 = 我希望(我)有个女人 -> I wish I had a woman.


I think you are also right. The sentence can be interpreted in either way.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Compare the function of "a" in the following two English sentences: (1) I  have never seen a woman in my life.  (2) There is a woman in my room.   The former can be substituted with "any" while the latter with "one". 
Compare the following two Chinese sentences: (1) 我希望*有個女人* (any woman, at least one, I don't mind two ) (2) 我希望*有一個女人* (one woman)   The explicit "一" in the sentence (2) leads to the interpretation of "I hope there is a (= one) woman".


----------



## Youngfun

LOL.
If you interpret *有個女人 *in that way, then it's similar to SuperXW's 我要女人！！！
But your interpretation of *有**一個女人 *needs particular stress on 一个.

I think in my speech I omit 一 more often than I should. I often say 个 meaning 一个.
A lot of times, when ordering, I say "来个汉堡", or "来杯咖啡". And then the counterman gives me two. 
I guess they mishear 来 as 两。And in my Zhejiang accent, my 来 sounds more like /lei/.
Maybe this kind of omitting is not standard.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> when ordering, I say "来个汉堡", or "来杯咖啡". And then the counterman gives me two. ....Maybe this kind of omitting is not standard.


来杯咖啡 is certainly standard and natural.  If you add "一" (i.e., "来一杯咖啡"), there is a greater chance that the waitress will assume you need only one.  Both 我希望*有個女人* and 我希望*有一個女人* are ambiguous.  But with the explicit "一", the likelihood that people will interpret it as  "I hope there is a woman" becomes greater.


----------



## Russianer

Thank you.. )

About a variant 我要个女人
wo yao ge nv ren.. 

Is it possible to change a sign 个 for "一" ? 
Is it correct to say 我要一女人 ?
wo yao yi nv ren..?
____________________________
And how about variants:
我要个 妓 
我要个妓女
我要个娼
我要个婊
Is it correct to say by this way?
*************************
What is difference between words:
妓 ji
妓女 jinu
娼 chang
婊 biao
?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Conversation inside a brothel: 
"我要位小姐"--Possible response: "Do you have a favorite, sir?"    
"我要个女人"--Possible response: "Is this your first visit, sir" asked a lady, laughing inwardly at an anxious greenhorn who doesn't even know the jargon.
"我要个妓女"--Response: Insulted (Who on earth will go to a brothel and say "I want a whore"?)        
娼  chang, 婊 biao---That's even more insulting.  One may come out with a black eye if he dares to mention such words.    

Conversation between friends: 
"我要个妓女"--A: "I need a prostitute, bro."  B: "Yeah, it's about time."


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Conversation inside a brothel:
> "我要位小姐"--Possible response: "Do you have any favored one?"
> "我要个女人"--Possible response: Laughing inwardly at a rookie who doesn't know the jargon.
> "我要个妓女"--Response: Insulted (Who on earth will go to a brothel and say "I need a whore"?)
> 娼  chang, 婊 biao---That's even more insulting.
> 
> Conversation between friends:
> "我要个妓女"--A: "I need a prostitute, bro."  B: "Yeah, it's about time."


哈哈哈哈~~~
楼主可能在seriously地考虑应该怎么问哦……


----------



## OneStroke

Hi!  Just dropping by to offer my opinion (which is likely useless, but whatever.)

I think confusing morphemes for words is an important problem for the OP.

我希有女？

I think the biggest problem is the 希, when used without its best friend 望, is usually used in order to sound pretentious, er, I mean, formal. Normally, 希 can't be used without 望, just as you can't substitute 認識 with 認 (which would mean 承認 instead) or 了解 with 了 (which would mean 'end' instead).

妓 ji
妓女 jinu
娼 chang
婊 biao

chang and biao are degrading words, as previously said, but I think the difference between 妓 and 妓女 is that you don't normally use 妓. Granted, there are phrases like 嫖妓 or 為妓 where you use 妓 and not 妓女, but it wouldn't make much sense to say 我要一個妓.


----------



## Skatinginbc

OneStroke said:


> 我要一個妓.


One may get a hen (一只鸡) or a fussy, nosy old woman if speaking with a foreign accent.


----------



## meiko_L

For me, it is kinda weird to say 'I hope there is a woman' with '我希望有個女人'. I would say '我希望有個女的'. '女人' is somewhat sensitive. orally, '女的' is for general female.


----------



## SuperXW

meiko_L said:


> For me, it is kinda weird to say 'I hope there is a woman' with '我希望有個女人'. I would say '我希望有個女的'. '女人' is somewhat sensitive. orally, '女的' is for general female.


女的 is commonly used in Northern spoken Chinese while 女人 is universal (OK in north/south/spoken/written...). 
I had a Chinese Malaysian friend who normally refered woman as 女子, which really made me laugh...


----------



## tarlou

Skatinginbc said:


> One may get a hen (一只鸡) or a fussy, nosy old woman if speaking with a foreign accent.


In fact 鸡 also means 妓女 in some places (while 鸭 means 男妓)


----------



## OneStroke

tarlou said:


> In fact 鸡 also means 妓女 in some places (while 鸭 means 男妓)



Good point. It applies to Cantonese as well, though 妓 and 雞 don't sound remotely similar in Cantonese (gei6, gai1). I'd ask why, but I have a feeling I don't want to know the answer after all.


----------



## SuperXW

OneStroke said:


> Good point. It applies to Cantonese as well, though 妓 and 雞 don't sound remotely similar in Cantonese (gei6, gai1). I'd ask why, but I have a feeling I don't want to know the answer after all.


It's almost understood by all Chinese now that 鸡 could refer 妓女.
I don't think there's a very nasty story behind this. I think it's just because their sounds are similar in Mandarin, and people who despite prostitutes tend to give them an animal name, or need a jargon when referring them. 
Even in English, "chick" is used on "girls". So there could be some similarities in people's mind...


----------



## BODYholic

Russianer said:


> About a variant 我要个女人
> wo yao ge nv ren..
> 
> Is it possible to change a sign 个 for "一" ?
> Is it correct to say 我要一女人 ?
> wo yao yi nv ren..?



While everyone is still engrossed in the heat of 女人 and 鸡, it gives me the honor to answer your question.  

No, it's incorrect to say 我要一女人.
个 is a measure word, albeit a tad unrefined/informal to use on people, particularly those you know. Anyhow, when you say 我要个女人, it is always understood as 我要(一)个女人. You may, of course, omit the measure word altogether and say 我要女人. 

For something more articulate, do consider 我要(一)位小姐.


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> No, it's incorrect to say 我要一女人.
> 个 is a measure word, albeit a tad unrefined/informal to use on people, particularly those you know. Anyhow, when you say 我要个女人, it is always understood as 我要(一)个女人. You may, of course, omit the measure word altogether and say 我要女人.


BODYholic's explanation was great. 
There is a special case though, northern Chinese do say 一女人 (omit the measure word) causally. It sounds very casual indeed, usually for emphasizing “what it is”. 
e.g. 
我要一女人，你给我一小姑娘…… （I need a WOMAN, you gave me a little girl...）
我要一杯子，你怎么拿一壶给我啊？(I want a CUP, why did you bring me a pot?)
一 should be pronounced the 4th tone before the 1,2 tone, however, in this case, 一 usually remains the 2nd tone because the measure word 个 is still in the speaker's mind.
一yi2 杯子, 一yi2 壶

By the way, if you omit both 一 and 个, you get 我要女人, which means any amount of woman would do. The more the mightier…


----------



## Youngfun

SuperXW said:


> 女的 is commonly used in Northern spoken Chinese while 女人 is universal (OK in north/south/spoken/written...).
> I had a Chinese Malaysian friend who normally refered woman as 女子, which really made me laugh...


女的 is also commonly used in my dialect, and also when we speak Mandarin of course.
And the Taiwanese use 女生 even for women in their 50s. 



SuperXW said:


> Even in English, "chick" is used on "girls". So there could be some similarities in people's mind...


In French prostitutes are also called _poules_ (chickens).


----------



## panview

How to say "I want a woman "in Chinese depends on how to understand the word "woman" in English.It means "married female"or"girl"or "prostitue'?
For the Chinese sentense "我希望有个女人"，literally means "I hope there is a woman".But how to understand it also depend on the context .1.If there ia a single man who can't do houseworks well, and want a wife,he may say"我希望有个女人",here it means "I want to have a wife";2.If there is a job which need to be done both by men and women,but there is no women in the group, at this moment someone may suggest"我希望有个女人",here it means "I hope there is a woman here";3.and other circumanstances when you need a woman.


----------

